# A Floating Artificial Reef Would Let You Walk Down Into the Ocean Deep



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

"Focus on the renderings, which show a huge floating platform that's accessed via boat on the surface. Below it, hundreds of tubular struts hand down into the ocean, serving as a place to cling for the coral and other microorganisms that thrive on reefs"

http://gizmodo.com/a-floating-artificial-reef-would-let-you-walk-down-into-1681905136

I assume it won't go very deep due to effects of light emission scaring away animals. They probably rely on natural light or maybe focusing on a different spectrum in the deeper portion. Either way still just a rendering...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty awesome idea! Weird man, your link gave me a virus warning. Here's a cleaner link I hope:

http://gizmodo.com/a-floating-artificial-reef-would-let-you-walk-down-into-1681905136?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29

Here's another rad idea: floating island to protect Indonesia from tsunamis!

http://www.tuvie.com/floating-artificial-coral-reef-station-to-protect-indonesian-coastline-from-tsunamis/


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the cleaner link. I guess it might be because i pasted it with "Https" instead of "http". 

That looks extremely cool! Also serving to protect indonesia makes it seem 10x more awesome!


----------

